# Hello



## kobrakid (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking For Friends In Upstate Ny


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello! Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## exile (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings, kobrakid, and welcome to MT---you've picked a terrific board.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 3, 2006)

whats up.  Enjoy the boards.


----------



## pstarr (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## BJJMichigan (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi from the West Coast.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome!!!!
Sean


----------

